# eComStation linksys wmp600n driver



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am trying to install ecomstation on my computer but i need drivers for my linksys wireless n qith dual band (wmp600n) where can i find the driver ive tried searching google but couldnt find anything.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This site shows some hard-wired network adapters that are supported: http://en.ecomstation.ru/hardware.php?action=category&section=net
It also mentions some wireless adapters are supported using a "GenMAC Wrapper" that allows Windows drivers to be used with ecomstation.
There is a list here that shows which wireless adapters are supported: http://en.ecomstation.ru/projects/genmac/?action=hard-official (yours isn't on the list).


----------



## Jestenu (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to the actual linksys website and download the drivers. (Note there isnt going to be any .exe files so pay close attention)
homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WMP600N

After downloading the file *which will be an .rar file* (you will need a program to extract the files) extract to the desktop (should extract both 32bit and 64bit file use according to your operating system) *to find what your computer is running (ie: 32bit or 64bit) click on the start button and right click computer. Click properties and it will tell you under that.

Make sure you already have the device plugged in. The next thing you're going to want to do is go to Control Panel>Device Manager. Then look under Network Adapters. It should have an "Unknown" pci card. click on it. Click "Update Driver" There will be an option to either search online for driver or search your computer for driver. Click "Search Computer". Then from the browse button click "Desktop" and then click the appropriate file you extracted to it. (See Above). It will download the driver from that file. And you're done!:up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Ecomstation is an operating system, similar to OS/2 Warp. Linksys does not have compatible drivers.


----------

